# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Xάνονται  τα  θέματα

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Χθές  δημοσίευσα  ενα  θέμα  σχετικό  με  πλυντήριο  και  δεν  το  βλέπω  τι  συμβαίνει  άραγε?

----------

